# ...stop udev from renaming eth0 on a live cd

## bastibasti

Hi I have built a skimmed down version of gentoo. uncompressed root is about 50mb+kernel so compressed+kernel is about 20mb

however i experience that udev is renaming my eth0 to enp0s3 - whats that all about? I found out that this is a new *feature* of udev/systemd but can you switch it off?

Ok for a normal machine i could set up a mac adress based rule, but on a live cd?? and why is it s3 and not s0? my qemu only has one nic that it emulates. now iam getting confused. i thought device names ethx are given by the kernel. up to now i never had problems with that. each reboot would give me same eth numbers for my nic.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

If you are unhappy with Gentoo LiveCD, use SystemRescueCD, based on Gentoo, and which is better IMHO.

----------

## bastibasti

I dont use any of these. Its a custom setup.

After the system is up and running I want to implement some additional scripts...

The initial question was if its possible to stop udev from renaming the eth interfaces, or not?

----------

## Ant P.

There is supposedly some way to fix it by editing config files, but it'd be easier to just use eudev instead, which keeps the sane behaviour.

----------

## xaviermiller

You need to create an empty /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules

and the old naming rule will be applied

----------

## SamuliSuominen

The network interface naming is documented here:

http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames

In the "I don't like this, how do I disable this?" section.

----------

## bastibasti

Thanks for the hints. I switched to eudev on all my machines   :Wink: 

----------

